# Symptoms



## kib19 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have IBS constipation. I was diagnosed with it May 19th of 2010. I went throught the whole food diary process and what not. I think I have it down pretty well, but I was wondering why when I eat a "trigger" food (strictly on an accidental basis), my symptoms consist of stomach pains/cramps (that never fully go away), nausea, rise in body temperature, dizziness, irregular heartbeat(rapid heartbeat), shortness in breath, and headache, when every other IBS patient I have spoken with only suffers from stomach pains. Its almost as if my body goes into shock. I cant understand why. Please help. Thank you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might have a reaction of the vagus nerve with abdominal pain (a number of things can set it off). I'm not sure it would cause all those problems, but it can be miserable (even if you don't go all the way to a full faint).You may need to have that checked out to see if your IBS pain is setting something else off.


----------



## kib19 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for your help. I will get myself checked out.


----------



## Wanna (Jul 12, 2011)

"when I eat a "trigger" food (strictly on an accidental basis), my symptoms consist of stomach pains/cramps (that never fully go away), nausea, rise in body temperature, dizziness, irregular heartbeat(rapid heartbeat), shortness in breath, and headache, when every other IBS patient I have spoken with only suffers from stomach pains."It's not just you. I have the same symptoms but I associate them with my anxiety disorder. It's a vicious circle for me. If I have an IBS attack I get anxious. When I get anxious I get dizzy, have a headache in the crown of my head and tightness in the back of my neck, my heart beats quickly and I somtimes feel tightness in my upper chest and seem to have trouble breathing like I'm congested. As the IBS flare-up passes my anxiety level goes down and the other symptoms subside. It's a pain but I'm learning to speed the process up. I try to get a little exercise (walking at a local park is my favorite), practice relaxation techniques (hot bath in scented water, listen to calming music, etc.), get some sleep (I bounce back faster when I allow myself to rest).


----------

